

Should Colleges Require Coding Tests for Admission? - Sekrimo
http://madebyknight.com/coding-tests-admission/

======
Zenst
It should be an alternative way to gain admission. If you can demostrate you
know the maths you need to program and document it then I'd say thats as good
as you need to prove to gain admission. But I have absolutly no say in
changing things, though initiative is always worth it.

